# New Acquisition from Phelps Farm Orchids



## suzyquec (Jun 16, 2016)

I called Paul at Phelps Farm several weeks ago with regards to buying a Paph. philippinense. But of course slippers are an addiction and I purchased 4 in the long run. A Paph Poulsbo (kolopakingii x praestans) in spike and its huge! A Paph Devayani (druryi x philippinense), a Paph philippinense and a Phrag Albopurpureum (Dominianum x schlimii). As you can see in the photos below they are all beautiful healthy plants and Paul could not be a nicer vendor to work with. For me its great to have slippers that do not need air conditioning!


----------



## gonewild (Jun 16, 2016)

No pics


----------



## JAB (Jun 16, 2016)

No orchids in the photos but a cute kitten!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2016)

Are you sure? oke:


----------



## suzyquec (Jun 16, 2016)

Now do you see the photos?


----------



## suzyquec (Jun 16, 2016)

Weird I see the photos, but I know what the issue is, I moved them into an album so the links were bad.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2016)

OK now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## troy (Jun 16, 2016)

Whats the three not in bloom? Left to right? Then the bottom


----------



## Wendy (Jun 16, 2016)

Very, very nice!!!


----------



## suzyquec (Jun 16, 2016)

troy said:


> Whats the three not in bloom? Left to right? Then the bottom


Top L-R
Paph Devayani, Paph philippinense and Paph Chia Hua Dancer
Bottom L-R
Paph. rothschildianum (Atticus x Excelsior) (just finished blooming), Phrag albopurpureum and Paph Taiwan (just finished blooming)


----------



## troy (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice acquisitions, I almost got that poulsbo, but didn't, they look great!! I like paul, I always get good stuff from him, I got a paph frank booth that went into bloom after I repotted it and a paph paris


----------



## suzyquec (Jun 16, 2016)

Troy for me in south Florida having vendors like Paul at Phelps and Thanh at Springwater to talk with is great. The weather is so hot and humid that its nice to know what I can grow outside and not worry about, especially slippers.


----------



## troy (Jun 16, 2016)

Whats your current temps there?


----------



## Justin (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## suzyquec (Jun 16, 2016)

High 80's and 60% humidity.


----------



## troy (Jun 16, 2016)

Thats where I'm at with culture


----------



## suzyquec (Jun 16, 2016)

Not too bad now just wait for August when it will be in the 90's and 85% humidity.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2016)

Outside!? You better have lots of shade!


----------



## abax (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey FL, you got it nice right now. Temps. in the mid-90s and damn close to 100% humidity. One can cut the air
with a knife around here.


----------



## troy (Jun 17, 2016)

The blooming plant in both pictures are poulsbo? How many flowers?


----------



## suzyquec (Jun 17, 2016)

Poulsbo has 4 flowers, the first is just starting to open maybe another day or 2.


----------



## suzyquec (Jun 17, 2016)

Sorry miscounted there are 5 flowers


----------



## suzyquec (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2016)

Handsome flower!


----------

